# Honeywell TrueSteam problems



## Chuck D

Honeywell TrueSteam problems who's having them and what are they.
Starting to see alot of resetable conditions hope this is not a preview
of things to come


----------



## nicktech

drippy water line at the connection. the remedy is to goo it up with some petroleum jelly.


----------



## beenthere

I'm waiting to see what a;; crops up in the next 2 or 3 years with them.


----------



## add

*honeywell true steam*

I have one driving me nuts. First -- it works perfectly except for one thing - the "empty tank" light blinks constantly. The system has been installed about a year - i've cleaned the tank - and even replaced the water sensors but the light still blinks. Do you think it has something to do with the calendar ? It's been installed a year and now whatever controls the LED is "stuck" ? As I said - the unit works fine - fills, humidifies, shuts off, etc and no red service lights come on - it's just that darn "empty tank" light continues to blink. Anyone run into this before ?


----------



## hvactech126

having all sorts of issues with multiple units, mostly water level sensor errors, some work with a cleaning to the sensor, others require new sensors, but just get constant calls about these, we don't install them but a company we purchased put a bunch in.... now its our problem


----------



## JosefMiller

The system has been installed about a year - i've cleaned the tank - and even replaced the water sensors but the light still blinks. Do you think it has something to do with the calendar.....


----------



## psycho212

I've got one we installed about a year ago and we're having a lot of scale buildup. we've changed the water filter 3 times now and have had to clean the sensors and replace the solenoid. it may just be the water quality here but with that many filters you wouldn't think there would be that much scale buildup.


----------



## tiger4

*TrueSTEAM scale buildup*



psycho212 said:


> I've got one we installed about a year ago and we're having a lot of scale buildup. we've changed the water filter 3 times now and have had to clean the sensors and replace the solenoid. it may just be the water quality here but with that many filters you wouldn't think there would be that much scale buildup.


We got one two years ago and I am about to have it pulled out. It doesn't work more that it does. Regarding scale buildup.....it order to get it to work at all after 3 months, we had to install a "Reverse Osmosis Filtration System" - about $400 - which is bad enough. Worse is that this system requires two new filters to be replaced every year - and they cost about $300 per year. 

When the thing was working it was great - but too many lights would come on and the thing would shut down so and my husband was ready to blow his stack. We installed it in Sept. 09, and we suspect that the local contractor did not know enough about it - too new for them. IF we had known everything that we know now - including the need for the extra system and expensive filters, we would never have gone ahead with it.


----------

